# Local 3 NYC How long have you been waiting to get in?



## apthunterdr (Jan 27, 2017)

I took the test for the Local 3 apprenticeship in NYC in february of 2015 then interviewed exactly one month later in march of 2015. I still havent received a letter or a call even though Ive been waiting for almost 2 years now. I know the next step is a physical and that classes are held in february and september so Im assuming I wont be called in for february classes. I called last december and was told my information is still in the system and that Im pending. I know I aced the test and was not given my score. Did anyone else take the test at this time and if so, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## toscolife (Feb 16, 2017)

im still waiting also went to interview around the same time and still pending on the list.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

apthunterdr said:


> I took the test for the Local 3 apprenticeship in NYC in february of 2015 then interviewed exactly one month later in march of 2015. I still havent received a letter or a call even though Iv'e been waiting for almost 2 years now. I know the next step is a physical and that classes are held in february and september so Im assuming I wont be called in for february classes. I called last december and was told my information is still in the system and that Im pending. I know I aced the test and was not given my score. Did anyone else take the test at this time and if so, how long have you been waiting?


Welcome aboard! You do realize that you're talking about the most sought after IBEW local in the country? All things come in time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

toscolife said:


> im still waiting also went to interview around the same time and still pending on the list.


Welcome aboard! Hang in there and see what happens.


----------



## toscolife (Feb 16, 2017)

Are you in local 3 nyc?


----------



## apthunterdr (Jan 27, 2017)

Still patiently 4 months later and still in the system. I was told my info will still be in the system and they are still in the process of hiring for the next yr and a half. I have a feeling Ill be called for this fall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

toscolife said:


> Are you in local 3 nyc?


Retired.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

apthunterdr said:


> Still patiently 4 months later and still in the system. I was told my info will still be in the system and they are still in the process of hiring for the next yr and a half. I have a feeling Ill be called for this fall.


Keeep a positive attitude, wish you luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## apthunterdr (Jan 27, 2017)

Sure enough I got the call this morning! Should start in September.


----------



## Tony Vee (Apr 6, 2013)

apthunterdr said:


> I took the test for the Local 3 apprenticeship in NYC in february of 2015 then interviewed exactly one month later in march of 2015. I still havent received a letter or a call even though Ive been waiting for almost 2 years now. I know the next step is a physical and that classes are held in february and september so Im assuming I wont be called in for february classes. I called last december and was told my information is still in the system and that Im pending. I know I aced the test and was not given my score. Did anyone else take the test at this time and if so, how long have you been waiting?




Yep same with me brother. I took the test the same time you did in 2015 and finally got the call the same day you did. Hopefully we will be in the September 2017 class. Im sure the woman Jennifer I think her name was said whatever you do don't quit any jobs until you pass your medical. Which if I remember taking it years ago is basically a drug screen and the doctor will ask you to strip and he does a quit check out to make sure all your parts are where they should be LOL. IF you have no medical issues you should pass with no problems. Hope to see you in September. Good luck brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats brothers on getin girl to your goals and getting into local 3 

I know it's not easy and I'm happy for u guys


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Is this typical for most halls? Or does it really depend on the area? Two year wait is quite a bit of a wait.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGraff76 said:


> Is this typical for most halls? Or does it really depend on the area? Two year wait is quite a bit of a wait.


Typical for busy halls in the northeast.


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the information. You seem like a pretty interesting individual from the posts I have read. You can make me laugh sometimes


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGraff76 said:


> Thanks for the information. You seem like a pretty interesting individual from the posts I have read. You can make me laugh sometimes


I try to be very light about most things non electrical related.


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm with you on that


----------

